
GitHub Audio (2016) - samrohn
https://github.audio/
======
dijksterhuis
Very similar Brian Eno's Bloom app in both design and sound. Except the GitHub
data backend.

Some of my most productive work was done while listening to that app (and a
lot of Brian Eno's ambient output).

There's an interview where he talks about how Bloom will never repeat in our
lifetimes (or Reflections, one of the two). He wanted to achieve that with
music for airports 1, but was limited by available technology.

------
sixhobbits
how do trademarks work for this kind of thing. It's cool and I enjoyed it but
I did at first think it was an official GitHub project and my rudimentary
understanding of trademark law is that it's meant to prevent just that.

~~~
newtoday
If I remember correctly from previous posts about the use of 'Git', this also
violates the Git trademark.

Edit: Okay, I decided to not be lazy and provide more information.

Official Git trademark policy: [https://git-
scm.com/about/trademark](https://git-scm.com/about/trademark)

Also, if the OP / creator wants to, they can ask for wriiten permission to use
the name. Although, I've read instances of them simply saying no.

~~~
notRobot
The relevant bit:

> In addition, you may not use any of the Marks as a syllable in a new word or
> as part of a portmanteau (e.g., "Gitalicious", "Gitpedia") used as a mark
> for a third-party product or service without Conservancy's written
> permission.

~~~
evv
This is fascinating. Has GitHub received permission, or is their trademark in
jeopardy? And, what about Gitlab, Gitea, and all?

The growth of git as a distributed service has suffered greatly at the hands
of GitHub.. makes me wonder if the Git Conservancy would be inclined to push
back.

~~~
detaro
Github was trademarked before git. The git trademark was only granted with a
documented understanding they wouldn't conflict. Projects existing at that
time got exceptions, and new ones are still sometimes granted.

EDIT: some more details: [https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw@sigill.intra.peff.net/)

------
thom
Naively optimistic part of me thought this was going to be some grand
accessibility endeavour for sight impaired people, but this is cool too.

------
butz
How does this website bypass blocked audio playback on Firefox? It doesn't
even require click on webpage.

~~~
noahtallen
Interestingly, I can’t find a way for it to play audio whatsoever on Firefox
for iOS.

~~~
nuker
On iOS Safari it started playing after I clicked on the page itself.

------
gdsdfe
A bit disappointing, I thought it's going to be a GitHub for audio

------
kemayo
For those wanting to try this, I'll note that it didn't play any audio in
Safari so I had to switch to Chrome to experience it.

~~~
lowercased
works in Firefox for me too, but not safari.

~~~
sli
It works in Firefox for me for about 10 seconds, then stops producing audio
unless I refresh. Running 79.0b3.

~~~
lowercased
78.01 on Mac for me. ran fine for several minutes.

------
jonpurdy
This was really so much cooler than expected! Might actually use it to replace
brain.fm when working.

I’d love to see this applied as a general streaming API ingestor, or even used
for live tailing log files and playing sounds that match particular events.

(This is where people will comment below with all sorts of examples I haven’t
heard of, one of the reasons I love HN)

------
SkyPuncher
I love sites like these. I use to listen to
[https://www.bitlisten.com/](https://www.bitlisten.com/)

Bit Listen was a bit distracting though, because it has some really oversized
transactions.

------
ydnaclementine
Lichess uses this same type of nice, pentatonic audio to notify when pieces
move

------
mkchoi212
Wow like the author says, it is nice to leave open in the background :)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12635247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12635247)

------
adontz
Any information on why are these sounds so pleasant? These are not random
frequencies/durations for sure.

~~~
phoe-krk
These sounds are likely chosen at random from a predefined list of sounds
along a given musical scale; possibly the background drones also have a say in
the matter.

You can read the source at
[https://github.audio/static/public/js/main.js](https://github.audio/static/public/js/main.js)
and possibly infer some information from it/

------
racl101
R.I.P. laptop speakers.

Make sure you guys turn the volume down before clicking on anything.

------
yuchi
Oh my gosh I so much want this for our own internal GitLab instance!!!!

------
NetOpWibby
This doesn’t seem to load in iOS Safari.

~~~
evrflx
Loads for me on iPhone. Click into the page to enable audio. (Autoplay is not
allowed without interaction with a site in most browsers.)

------
buryat
doesn't work in Safari

------
benbristow
I thought the volume slider was an Apple Watch for a minute.

